# plano ciego (arquitectura)



## AhornSyrup

Se trata de un plano en sentido geométrico (no un croquis o esquema terminado) ciego en sentido arquitectónico. Un plano ciego.
Ejemplo:
La plano ciego se realiza mediante bloques de hormigón, revestidos por la cara exterior con madera tratada al autoclave teñida de negro sobre aislamiento térmico.
Secondary School, Vocational Training Center ‘IES Garrotxa’ Santi Vives Arquitectura


----------



## Bevj

Bienvenido al foro.
¿Cuál es tu pregunta?


----------



## Elixabete

AhornSyrup said:


> Se trata de un plano en sentido geométrico (no un croquis o esquema terminado) ciego en sentido arquitectónico. Un plano ciego.
> Ejemplo:
> La plano ciego se realiza mediante bloques de hormigón, revestidos por la cara exterior con madera tratada al autoclave teñida de negro sobre aislamiento térmico.
> Secondary School, Vocational Training Center ‘IES Garrotxa’ Santi Vives Arquitectura


Si te refieres a que no tiene ventanas, puertas o aperturas se utiliza " blind" , " blind walls".


----------



## AhornSyrup

La pregunta es obviamente cómo se dice en inglés. 
@Elixabete: Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ciprianus

¿*La* plano ciego se realiza...? 

Versión en inglés: 
Secondary School, Vocational Training Center ‘IES Garrotxa’ Santi Vives Arquitectura


----------



## AhornSyrup

@Ciprianus: Ya la versión en español de esa página española está mal escrita, imaginate la versión en inglés. No es una traducción seria. Estoy buscando algo mejor.


----------



## Ciprianus

Si el original está en catalán hay que preguntar en el foro de catalán.


----------



## AhornSyrup

@Cipianus: No, "plano ciego" es un término del español castellano. Éste era sólo un ejemplo. Gracias por tu ayuda.
Otro ejemplo:
La esquina adquiere una jerarquía visual a partir de la intervención plástica del gran plano ciego y mudo de la medianera.
Arquitectura / Architecture


----------



## Ciprianus

En general _blank surface._
Si es una pared _blank\blind wall_.


----------



## AhornSyrup

@Ciprianus Es eso!
Muchas gracias!!!


----------

